# Tap Rules (for branch circuits)



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

not acceptable:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No. 

There are times where you can tap an oven circuit for a stovetop unit but you cannot supply a 15 or 20 amp receptacle with a 40 or 50 amp circuit.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> No.
> 
> There are times where you can tap an oven circuit for a stovetop unit but you cannot supply a 15 or 20 amp receptacle with a 40 or 50 amp circuit.


What about hardwiring a microwave?


----------



## Ninjazx916r (Apr 1, 2011)

Paul S. said:


> I have a potential customer that has a range (or oven) with a wire for a hood fan above it. - They wanted to get a new microwave hood to put in place of the old hood fan.
> I suggested they run a new circuit because the old hood fan appeared to be on the kitchen receptacle circuit with all the other counter top appliances. - I am wondering if it is acceptable to tap off of a 40A or 50A range branch circuit for an appliance like this, (Using #12). I have seen this done before but I do not really know the rules for doing so. I looked at 210.19 (A)(1)(3) Exception 1 and it looks to me like this is acceptable. However, I have never done this or seen anyone else do it. I have only encountered it in older homes done by who knows who?


So the overcurrent is 40/50 Amp but your wire is a #12? What is the ampacity of #12? NO NO #12 is for 20 Amp (#14 for 15 Amp, #12 for 20 Amp, #10 for 30 Amp, etc.)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> What about hardwiring a microwave?


Half your cooking times, run you micro on 240 :nuke:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> What about hardwiring a microwave?


Only in ice fishing shacks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ninjazx916r said:


> So the overcurrent is 40/50 Amp but your wire is a #12? What is the ampacity of #12? NO NO #12 is for 20 Amp (#14 for 15 Amp, #12 for 20 Amp, #10 for 30 Amp, etc.)


 Taps are always conductors rated less than the overcurrent protection and the NEC allows that for many things.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Ninjazx916r said:


> So the overcurrent is 40/50 Amp but your wire is a #12? What is the ampacity of #12? NO NO #12 is for 20 Amp (#14 for 15 Amp, #12 for 20 Amp, #10 for 30 Amp, etc.)


Are you familiar with tap rules?

I learned them in school and I still don't fully understand (our) tap rules.. but you can do some fantastic stuff if you do understand the rules.

Like pull #14 for part of a big heating set, that is on a 30A breaker.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 8, 2012)

NEC 2008 210.19 (A)(1)(3) exception 1 states: Conductors tapped from a 50A branch circuit supplying electric ranges.... shall have an ampacity of not less than 20A and shall be sufficient for the load to be served. And, it looks like you also do have to consider the leads coming from the piece of equipment. - Let's say I will hardwire the microwave.... I think I am going to bed, but I definitely appreciate all of your input on this. I do hope to get some more clarification on this. 

FastFokker, love the pic!


----------



## Sparkster23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quit being a hack and just run the dedicated circuit instead of posting what you already know is wrong here


----------



## Sparkster23 (Jul 31, 2012)

There isn't any tap rules for branch circuits, only tap rule for branch circuits applies to a clock recept above the stove and was written in the 60's


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you saying I have to calculate the load for a clock?.... Laughing


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sparkster23 said:


> There isn't any tap rules for branch circuits, only tap rule for branch circuits applies to a clock recept above the stove and was written in the 60's


You may want to look at 210.19(A)3 and 4 including the exceptions.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

But PC Richards installers do this all the time


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sparkster23 said:


> There isn't any tap rules for branch circuits, only tap rule for branch circuits applies to a clock recept above the stove and was written in the 60's


That's not a tap rule. It just allows for that outlet to be on the small appliance circuit.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sparkster23 said:


> There isn't any tap rules for branch circuits, only tap rule for branch circuits applies to a clock recept above the stove and was written in the 60's


Sure there is. One example for example allows, with conditions, an oven and cooktop to be split off the same circuit. This is never done anymore because of changes in modern wiring methods but it is still allowable.

The micro off the range...uhhhh, no. 

I believe that, if it was 240V, fell under allowable ampacity, and you fed it with #1, you _may_ have a case....but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## tfo (Jun 20, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Are you familiar with tap rules?
> 
> I learned them in school and I still don't fully understand (our) tap rules.. but you can do some fantastic stuff if you do understand the rules.
> 
> Like pull #14 for part of a big heating set, that is on a 30A breaker.


Dont have my CEC but that rule has ot do with allowing you to go one conductor size smaller for a last in line heater, as long as the heater isn't more than 20-25% of total circuit amperage.


----------

